# Car clears customs, who reaches out to me to schedule PCD?



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dealer or PC? 

If it's the dealer I'm gonna have to nudge my CA.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Start nudging. N4S


----------



## Budcat (Aug 9, 2011)

MY CA just received an e-mail from Performance Center Delivery which he forwarded to me. I confirmed the date with him and he e-mailed my response to them. This was yesterday and I am now awaiting the final confirmation. So it appears to me that everything is initiated by BMW PCD.

I cant believe how far away OCT 1 seems


----------



## 1050Wien (Feb 27, 2013)

You lucky guy! You'll have a wonderful time in Spartanburg.

My CA informed me yesterday that my car is "here." When I inquired whether "here" really means PCD, I found out that the car was shipped to the dealership instead of PCD. To make matters worse, there is no good way to correct the mistake. Bummer.


----------



## Budcat (Aug 9, 2011)

That is a major bummer, but at least you will be reunited that much sooner.


----------



## 1050Wien (Feb 27, 2013)

I did PCD back in 2008 with my current car. It was a really neat experience. I couldn't wait to do it again. This time, I figured I'd do ED followed by PCD but it wasn't meant to be.

In any event, October 1 is right around the corner. The wait is totally worth it.


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

F32 N55 said:


> Dealer or PC?
> 
> If it's the dealer I'm gonna have to nudge my CA.


My X5 was built in SC so maybe it's a different situation - I ordered vehicle, CA told me about when it would be built, new CA emailed me that she was taking over because other CA "left", but I recall picking the date for PCD and changing once without a problem. Just had to pay for the vehicle first and dealer gave me plates to bring to SC. Had a great time - my son drove up from college in Georgia and spent the day with me. One regret - I didn't take a photo of my vehicle in front of the factory.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Budcat said:


> MY CA just received an e-mail from Performance Center Delivery which he forwarded to me. I confirmed the date with him and he e-mailed my response to them. This was yesterday and I am now awaiting the final confirmation. So it appears to me that everything is initiated by BMW PCD.
> 
> I cant believe how far away OCT 1 seems


Received the October 1st date as well today. I asked for alternates on the 3rd or 2nd. Let's see what happens.


----------



## F32 N55 (Jun 12, 2014)

So it looks like ~2 weeks after the car clears customs is when most appointment are first set. Give or take. 

For instance, if my car clears customs on Oct.1 I'll be offered Oct.15 as my date?


----------

